# Comprobacion aleatoriedad de señal y hallar coeficiente de correlacion.



## cyberaltea (Dic 15, 2008)

Hola a todos:

he construido un generador de ruido blanco y quiero pasar la señal de salida por un osciloscopio (software emulador) o alguna aplicacion que me permita integrar el espectro en frecuencia, para comprobar que efectivamente da cero (o sea es ruido aleatorio de verdad) y tambien deseo poder encontrar el modo de hacer recuento estadístico de los pulsos (para lo que pregunto si deberia convertirlo en digital) así como conocer el coeficiente de correlacion que de ello resulta. Podriais orientarme?  Gracias


----------



## juanma (Dic 28, 2008)

Buenas, estuve trabajando con eso en la facultad, todo el tema de procesos estocasticos.

Hicimos algo parecido a lo que vos comentas. Utilizabamos una señal (ruido blanco) en la entrada de un sistema LTI.
El analisis estadístico lo hicimos con MATLAB, nos cansamos de hacer matrices.

MATLAB te resulta mas util a la hora de hacer ese analisis por el trabajo de las matrices. El analisis lo hicimos en tiempo discreto, con 400 realizaciones de 1000 muestras cada una (400x1000).

El sistema tenia una funcion H(jw) dada, no se como es tu caso, si tenes ya la funcion o tenes que determinarla.
Usamos la instruccion DLSIM ahora que me acuerdo, y mas BODE ves amplitud y fase.
A modo de comprobar que es ruido blaco, es ver la FFT y ver el espectro de potencia S(jw), tiene que ser constante.

Nuevamente, considero que MATLAB es una buena alternativa. No he probado la herramienta SIMULINK, pero por lo que escuche, se usa muchisimo en simulaciones de sistemas.

Saludos y espero te ayude


----------

